# OK I am considering Mexico and need advice



## tombo

Yes I have posted numerous times that I was worrried about crime in Mexico. I did not plan on travelling there until the news about the murder rates dropped and drug problems got better. I told my son that he should not go to Mexico on his honeymoon that I was paying for because of my concerns about their safety. He begged me because that is where they wanted to go, and I paid for Aventura Palace all inclusive to make them happy in spite of my safety concerns.

Long story short they went in April and they loved it. They said they made several trips to ruins and other places and always felt safe. They said the food was great. They loved it and said we need to go.

Go ahead and say I told you so. I can admit I was wrong. My son said they felt safer in the areas he visited than he did in New Orleans (although we all still love New Orleans). He convinced me that I am missing an absolutelly great vacation destination that like most places can be safe if you stay in the right areas. 

I am now searching for the best deal/resort with or without the AI package for our anniversary 2012. I know there is no concensus best resort or location. I have never stayed in Cancun but have stayed on Cozumel and visited Cancun one day during that stay. I have never been anywhere else on the Yucatan peninsula. I have never been to anywhere on the Baja peninsula.

There are several deals on RCI with AI PP'sthat seem like good deals. As long as you pay the AI fee at least 30 days in advance the AI pre paid fees for 2 for the week are  only $1182 at Aventura  Palace, Aventura Cove, Cancun Palace, Cozumel Palace, Moon Palace, Sun Palace, the Vallarta Palace,  the Beach Palace Wyndham Grand, Isla Mujeres Palace Wyndham Grand, Playacar Palace Wyndham Grand , and the Xpu-Ha Palace Wyndham Resort, . This does not include any bonus dollars. The exchange fees are only about 7 TPU's.

There are a lot of other all inclusives that are more expensive. There are also many non all inclusives that look great like all of the Grand Mayans. There are more impressive gold crown resorts in Mexicothan I can even sort through.

I am asking the Mexico experts which resort they would choose in which location and why. I know everyone has their own favorites, so I will have to decide which I think would suit us best. Also do you think the AI is the way to go or is food and drinks the same price or cheaper paying as you go at a non inclusive resort? $1182 for 2 for the week all food and all drinks seems pretty cheap (much cheaper than I paid for my son because I didn't find the RCI PrePaid option until after I had booked through the resort directly), but I do not know how cheap food and drinks are in Mexico as I have not been there in over a decade.

Once again from what my son tells me the Mexico fans are correct that it s pretty safe and I was apparently wrong. I feel secure enough after talking to my son that I want to book a trip there, I just need to know where to book. I appreciate the help and advice. Mea culpa.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

You'll get a lot of responses, I'm sure.  To help us out a bit, could you give more info on:

1. what time of year you intend to travel.

2. what types of activities the two of you enjoy doing

For us, we're partial to Puerto Vallarta and we have little interest in AI because we don't spend much time at the resort and we still like to cook many of our own meals.  We enjoy Puerto Vallarta because the central part of town is actually a city that existed prior to the influx of tourists.  If we get out toward Cancún we'll probably stay in Isla Mujeres.


----------



## MuranoJo

Glad to hear you've had some direct feedback from a closer source than the media.  Looking forward to your return trip report, as I know you'll have a great time.

I also prefer PV, but on the Cancun side, it really does depend on what you want:  Vegging on a beach or at a pool, visiting ruins, diving, snorkeling, shopping, etc. Want to go to Xcaret and Tulum, or hop over to Cozumel?

I'd avoid AI as exploring all the food is a fun part of MX. Might be a good option if you choose to spend most of your time at the resort.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I love Mexico. Do you want to decide what resort to go to and then just go there --- or do you want to figure out which location to go to and then find the resort? I can't be much help with figuring out the resorts, I have traveled extensively in Mexico and I am very opinionated.

Because I love to dive, Cozumel is my favorite place to be. It still feels like Mexico to me. I love the square downtown, especially on Sunday night when the local population gets dressed up and "promenade." Usually there is live music playing. It is so beautiful, peaceful and authentic. It isn't a show, it is the local population going out to enjoy themselves. 

I also love the ruins at Tulum and Chichen Itza. And here is my dilemna: love the ruins and antiquity, but the resorts that are nearby feel very American. I understand that the timeshares in the Maya Riviera are stunning, they just aren't foreign feeling to me. (and it is fairly easy to stay on Cozumel and arrange trips to the ruins).

I actively dislike Cancun. It feels like Las Vegas (without the casinos) transplanted to the Mexican coast. It has no history. It is a totally artificial environment. Does not appeal to me at all. 

It has been awhile since I have been to Mazatlan. If there was good scuba diving, this would easily overtake Cozumel as my favorite place. It feels (or at least felt), very authentic, a sleepy, Mexican fishing village. Lots of exotic birds. Beautiful foliage. Extremely relaxing.

Puerto Vallarta - if Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton had not gone here, would it have ever been considered as a great place to go? I don't think so. Within PV (as opposed to Nuevo Vallarta), it still feels very authentic. The streets are narrow and because of the steep pitch to the streets, you get some sweepig views overlooking tile roofs out the ocean. It is a great place for walking around the city to enjoy the place. Not impressed with the beach. 

Acapulco - enh! A big city with a beautiful bay. 

I have never been to Cabo - so I have no opinion.

For resorts, I can't tell you what is best (although I have friends that SWEAR that the Aventura resorts are way better than any place else = what a great present for the newly weds). 

I can tell you some of the places to mark off of your list:

any Occidental - the last trip we made, the woman beside me told me that they had run out of food several times and when they did have food, it wasn't good. She was an experienced timeshare trader and said that it was the worst experience that she ever had. Two more couples overheard her and echoed her sentiments about the differen Occidental that they had stayed at. 

RHC Park Royal - the one timeshare I have stayed at on Cozumel. It was not awful, the rooms were nice (not luxurious), all ocean view, and they had plenty of food and the food was pretty good. I did not like the long walk from the unit to the beach through a tunnel that gave me the creeps. And the floors are a highly polished tile that is treacherous when wet.


----------



## tombo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You'll get a lot of responses, I'm sure.  To help us out a bit, could you give more info on:
> 
> 1. what time of year you intend to travel.
> 
> 2. what types of activities the two of you enjoy doing
> 
> For us, we're partial to Puerto Vallarta and we have little interest in AI because we don't spend much time at the resort and we still like to cook many of our own meals.  We enjoy Puerto Vallarta because the central part of town is actually a city that existed prior to the influx of tourists.  If we get out toward Cancún we'll probably stay in Isla Mujeres.



Since I have only stayed in Cozumel, I am really open to enywhere but there. I enjoyed Cozumel, but with so many locations and resorts available I would like to try somewhere different.

1.Travelling in April

2. We like great beaches,a great or several great pools where you don't have to be there at 7 am to get a chair, historical sites and ruins like Chichen Itza (looks great from pictures) and Tuluum (where my son went), great food, wildlife, flora, fauna, nature in general, snorkeling, fun gentle hikes of less than 3 miles round trip. My wife loves a spa day with massage. I almost always stay in rooms with ocean views exclusivelly when I travel to a beach location, but I feel sure for the fees and exchange prices I will be garden view and owners will be ocean view at most if not all of these resorts. I can live with that for a week if that is the case.

We are middle age, married, and we don't do discos or night clubs. We  do drink by the pool, in the room, on the beach, but we don't want to yell over loud music while we have drinks, we like to relax and talk. A nice lounge with a piano singer is great, but blaring bands is for the young folks. I want to save what little hearing I have left.

My wife doesn't golf, so I never carry my clubs on vacation. I go to be together and I don't feel right leaving her by herself for half a day while I play golf, and she shouldn't have to waste half a day riding in a cart with me. Golf is out.

We have no problem cooking in the room and eating out at local restaurants. We also would enjoy the AI deals if the food is good. I don't expect 5 star gourmet food at an AI, but I do not want a place where there are mutliple restaurants where few if any serve a good meal. My son said they had great food at Aventura, but great food could be relative because that is coming from a young man who ate dorm food and a lot of pizza, burgers, and Taco Bell for the last 4 years he was in college. On his limited college budget Red Lobster would have been considered fine dining. he did however assure me that we would love the food there. Curious what others think who have stayed there or at other AI resorts in Mexico.

Doubtful I would feel confident renting a car in Mexico (when I was in Cozumel years ago we were warned that if we had a wreck with a local that it would always be our fault)so I would like a resort/area where there are shuttles to town, shopping, restaurants, etc or close enough to the main things to walk. 

Thanks for the advice from all.

Tom


----------



## Carol C

Hi Tombo...

I've "owned" at several Mexican resorts since '93 and have exchanged into several others. My fave for AI is definitely the Palace Resorts chain, where you can stay at 1 and then dine & "play" at the others. For example, if you stay at Playacar Palace you can trip on over to Cozumel for a day of diving or snorkeling and hang out at Cozumel Palace (where I "own") for a full day, 'cause you'll be wearing the AI bracelet. Then you can go for another full day to Aventura Spa Palace, where your son stayed...that's not my fave because it is so huge and to me kind of impersonal (I much prefer the boutique feel of Coz Palace and Playacar Palace). I've never stayed at Xel Ha Palace but that's about as close to nature as you'll get in the Palace chain. If you can get Le Blanc Spa for the same AI fee, I'd say go there for anniversary bliss. That's in Cancun amidst all the built-up resort action, but it's very classy, elegant, no loud music, just peaceful and so so pretty (I've not stayed there but got the grand tour as a Palace "owner".) All Palace restaurants are fantastic!

I also love the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya and when they bulk-spacebank you can get a 2 br pretty easily. It's not AI, and their restaurants are pretty good. There I usually make breakfast in my kitchen (quick cereal and milk and fruit or whip up some eggs and toast)...have lunch served to me poolside...and then I either go into Playa del Carmen for dinner and people-watching after dark...or I dine in. They have room service and all the great pools you're looking for...make sure to exchange into Grand Mayan and not Mayan Palace there, because you'll have access to more secluded and pretty pool areas (and still have full access to all the Mayan Palace pools & restaurants). The spa there is nice on a rainy day, but the hot-tub and sauna areas are not co-ed, if that matters to you on your anniversary.  

For great excursions, go to Chichen Itza, perhaps Coba (tallest pyramid and right in the jungle), and Si'an Ka'an biosphere reserve (a long day trip out of Tulum town...but worth it.) If you stay in Cancun, take a day trip to Isla Mujeres on the earliest ferry and then go to Isla Contoy to see the frigate bird nesting areas. If you really like birds, go up to see the flamingos north of Valladoilid in the national park. If you could agree to "waste a night" of timeshare, I'd suggest renting a car for two days and do an overnight in Chichen Itza; you could set off early, see the ruins in the daytime, go back to your hotel to hang out poolside in daytime heat, then go back to Chichen for the "sound and light show" at night. The next morning you check out of hotel, head up north to the flamingo preserve, spend some beach &  hiking time, then drive back to Cancun or Playa del Carmen in daylight hours & return your car. Advance warning: the toll roads ("cuota") are very expensive from Cancun to Chichen, but the road shaves an hour or two off your drive and doesn't have endless "topes" (speedbumps). Hey, have fun whatever you decide to do!


----------



## DebBrown

Because of your safety concerns, I would recommend Cabo.  There are many resorts but I'd pick one that is close to the city so that restaurants are walkable.  The town has many wonderful restaurants and some charm.  The water is relatively clean and there are plenty of things to do.

I personally would avoid the AI and just enjoy the area.  Its so much more fun to get out and explore.

Deb


----------



## PamMo

We love Puerto Vallarta, too! We go every year in May for Restaurant Week, to enjoy the special offers in what we think are the best restaurants in all of Mexico. (So obviously, we don't ever go all-inclusive.) PV is a special place. Here is a fun video of last month's Flash Mob (where everyone breaks out singing and dancing) video on YouTube: http://www.banderasnews.com/1104/nb-flashmobvideo.htm   We also love the food, miles of beaches, the downtown market, and Plaza Machado in Mazatlan.

Another favorite is Cabo, but the desert and mountains are a bit different from what many people expect in Mexico. The beginning of April is the very end of whale season, and those humpbacks are great fun to watch! The Cabo resort that most closely matches what you seem to be looking for is Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach. Every room has a view of the Pacific Ocean, it has great pools, a gorgeous beach for walking (but no swimming as the Pacific waves crash in there, and the rip/undertow is very dangerous), a fabulous spa, and you have full use of all 4 Pueblo Bonito resorts in Cabo (with free shuttle service). PB Rose and PB Blanco are on the swimmable Medano Beach, while the Zen-like PB Pacifica next door and is an adults only luxury spa resort. Pueblo Bonito just introduced an all-inclusive program this year, so that is an option (although not required). Cabo doesn't rate high for historical sites and ruins, but there are tours out into the desert to see petroglyphs if that interests you.

Wherever you choose - I think you may be surprised that you'll want to return to Mexico again and again!


----------



## aliikai2

*It wasn't that long ago we also had concerns*

Our trips were always to Hawaii which we enjoyed until I received some $249 bonus weeks from SFX and the needed to be used in Mexico. 

So we used 3 and went to the Mayan Palace in Nuevo.

Now the beaches and beauty of Mexico and Hawaii are very comparable, 
and the cost is close.

 The major difference we found was the accommodations, the food, and more importantly to us , the people.

The Mexican people are  genuinely warm and welcoming and happy to have you visit their homeland. 

The Hawaiian's on the other hand aren't and don't.

As a consumer that can decide where to spend our vacation dollars, we have made Mexico our destination of choice. 

Our favorites are Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta/ Nuevo Vallarta. 
The El Cid resorts or the Pueblo Bonito  in Mazatlan are great.

 The GM/GB/GL in Nuevo are over the top.

I don't think you will find a location/resort that isn't wonderful, there are many locations, just have a great trip.

Greg 



tombo said:


> Yes I have posted numerous times that I was worrried about crime in Mexico. I did not plan on travelling there until the news about the murder rates dropped and drug problems got better. I told my son that he should not go to Mexico on his honeymoon that I was paying for because of my concerns about their safety. He begged me because that is where they wanted to go, and I paid for Aventura Palace all inclusive to make them happy in spite of my safety concerns.


----------



## nazclk

*Mexico*

If you go to Mexico go to Cabo, very safe and a lot to do. World class golf, great food, don't do an all inclusive. Friendly people all around.  Check the Baja forum on Trip Advisor and you will see what I mean.


----------



## laura1957

Aventura was wonderful, as all the Palace Resorts are.  There were plenty of restaurants to choose from - casual, fine, and inbetween.  The shuttle between the Palaces didnt leave early enough for my husband and myself so we took a cab to Playacar and Xhu-pa when we visited.  It was really nice to get up early, go to Playacar for breakfast, ferry to Cozumel, do some sightseeing/shopping, stop for dinner and drinks at Cozumel Palace and cab back to Aventura


----------



## california-bighorn

PamMo said:


> Another favorite is Cabo, but the desert and mountains are a bit different from what many people expect in Mexico. The beginning of April is the very end of whale season, and those humpbacks are great fun to watch! The Cabo resort that most closely matches what you seem to be looking for is Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach. Every room has a view of the Pacific Ocean, it has great pools, a gorgeous beach for walking (but no swimming as the Pacific waves crash in there, and the rip/undertow is very dangerous), a fabulous spa, and you have full use of all 4 Pueblo Bonito resorts in Cabo (with free shuttle service). PB Rose and PB Blanco are on the swimmable Medano Beach, while the Zen-like PB Pacifica next door and is an adults only luxury spa resort. Pueblo Bonito just introduced an all-inclusive program this year, so that is an option (although not required). Cabo doesn't rate high for historical sites and ruins, but there are tours out into the desert to see petroglyphs if that interests you.
> 
> Wherever you choose - I think you may be surprised that you'll want to return to Mexico again and again!



When I read you were going in April and prefer a quiet pool area, I thought of PB Sunset Beach immediately.  We seem to like the same things as you and PBSB has been a perfect fit for us.  As mentioned, you can take the shuttle into town to try those restaurants or just stay on-site and try the restaurants @ PBSB that we enjoy very much.  My wife walks all over Cabo shopping by herself and feels much safer than she does in Sacramento.  We're still amazed by our friends who think we are going to a war zone when we travel to Cabo, Puerto Vallarta or Mayan Riviera.  All very safe.


----------



## Margariet

What might be a problem is the lack of intimacy. We considered a resort as Pueblo Bonito too large and too massive. It is hard to get any intimacy when you are celebrating your anniversary. Some resorts are adult only (not for children) which might be more suitable for an anniversary.


----------



## buceo

You might want to check airfares too.  Check price & availability on a RT nonstop.  Often from the eastern part of the US a short comparatively inexpensive flight to Cancun is a good choice, shuttle down +/-30mn to the Maya Riviera and it's all there, Caribbean Sea, coral reef, cenotes, Mayan Sites, islands, food & fun, etc...we like our Royal Haciendas there, but I think you said RCI, it's II.

Glad you got some first hand information from someone you trust.


----------



## curtbrown

I know you mentioned it was a trip to celebrate your anniversary, so you are probably locked into an April trip.  Just be aware that April is also prime Spring Break time and the Mexico you will experience won't be a typical "Mexico Experience" - especially if you head toward Cancun.  If you are able to, I personally would opt to travel in May.  No Spring Break crowds and the kids are still in school.  

Curt


----------



## heathpack

We just spent 2 weeks in April in the Yucatan (one week Cancun, one in Playa del Carmen).  We had never been to Mexico before and listening to media reports, we were second guessing the wisdom of our trip.  But we had completely the same experience your son had- felt totally safe during the trip.

We are big into cultural experiences and generally do not like glitz a la Vegas, however we *loved* Cancun because of the Quality of the beach.  We did nothing in Cancun except the beach and one very long tour.

We were at the Royal Sands and Royal Haciendas, both were great, top-tier resorts that would meet your needs as you described them.

We toured Tulum, Chichen Itza and Ek Balam.  Ek Balam was our favorite by far and we'd highly recommend it.  We also toured a GREAT private folk art collection in Valladolid (near Chichen Itza), if you decide on the Yucatan and would be interested in this, PM me and I will get you in touch with the owner of this collection, he does tours daily and donates all proceeds to the local hospital.  We also had the best meal of our trip in Valladolid, place called Taberna de Los Frailes.

So we'd very much recommend Yucatan.  If you go in May, you can go snorkeling with whale sharks.  If you go winter until March, you can go snorkel g with sailfish.  There is also good snorkeling with turtles and regular fish of course/

Have a great trip!

H


----------



## tombo

heathpack said:


> So we'd very much recommend Yucatan.  If you go in May, you can go snorkeling with whale sharks.  If you go winter until March, you can go snorkel g with sailfish.  There is also good snorkeling with turtles and regular fish of course/
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> H



May will work. My wife is getting her Masters and I forgot that her classes dont end until the end of April. May is actually the best time for us to go. Plus some said April is spring break which I am too old to enjoy and the idea of snorkeling with Whale sharks is something I would LOVE. Are they around all of May, the beginning, the end? Are the whale sharks a very rare sighting or is swimming and snorkeling with them a pretty easy thing to do? What is the best outfitter and where do they leave from? I have snorkeled with sea turtles more than once, but to snorkel with whale sharks would be unbelievable.


----------



## easyrider

Since your not going to rent a car I think Cabo is the best place to go. Any resort on Medano Beach from the Villa del Palmar to the Marina is walking distance to town.


----------



## buceo

heathpack said:


> ...We were at the Royal Sands and Royal Haciendas, both were great, top-tier resorts that would meet your needs as you described them.



We very much agree with this, since it is what we bought into.  Only about 45mn apart, same highly rated timeshare company, but very different surroundings considering their close proximity.

The whale sharks are great to do once.  I lucked out and swam eyeball to eyeball with one as long as my lungs could hold out.  They can turn away from you at any time, even before you get much of a look (water is not clear as it's full of plankton on which they are feeding) A few years back when we booked through the Royal Sands they were using EcoColors, http://www.ecotravelmexico.com/ who we've also been to Sian Ka' an with, http://www.cesiak.org/, they are excellent. 

Also for nature watching the day trip to Isla Contoy, http://www.islacontoy.org/ is fantastic (can't beat the lunch either) and I really like the botanical garden mid way between Cancun and Playa at Puerto Moreleos (not a toursit attraction, go on your own bus or taxi).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Since your not going to rent a car I think Cabo is the best place to go. Any resort on Medano Beach from the Villa del Palmar to the Marina is walking distance to town.



Disagree.  If "don't plan to rent a car" is a constraint, Puerto Vallarta is a better choice than Cabo.


----------



## heathpack

I don't know any specific tours for the whale sharks, because we were there the wrong time of the year.  The whale sharks are up at Isla Holbox, which is 3-4 hours from Cancun.  It could be done, I think, in a long day trip.  The whale sharks show up in Mexico in May, I think mid-May, but I am not 100% sure.  Ek Balam would be sort of on the way to Holbox.

El Balam is an extraordinary place.  It was a totally white city, when the Mayans realized that the Spanish were destroying their cities, they covered the buildings at Ek Balam in woven mats and loose vegetation.  The Spanish never destroyed Ek Balam and some of the original stucco covering the pyramids managed to survive.  Ek Balam is not fully excavated, has only been open to the public for a few years, you can still climb the pyramids.  Not as big as Chichen Itza, but we liked it better.

I would not worry too much if you decide to go in April.  Spring Breakers were a complete non-issue at the Sands.  In fact, the Royals have an explicit written policy against Spring Breakers- there is a charming notice in the rooms- something to the effect of "if you come down here for Spring Break and behave badly, we will call your parents.". April weather could be expected to be generally drier and a little cooler.

We would also recommend hiring private guides for your tours.  We did this twice and it was really helpful to have someone along who could speak Spanish, explain what you are seeing, fuss at the waiter if necessary.  If you go to Chichen Itza with a private tour, you can leave earlier and arrive Chichen Itza when it is cool and before the big tour busses arrive.  If you went that route and you either like art, architecture, design, or Mexican culture, try to go to Casa de Los Venados, the private folk art collection I mentioned previously.  You will see an impressive home and hear a lot about Mexico from an American who loves and knows it well.

If you are interested in private guides or drivers from Cancun, I can give you the names of the ones we hired.

H


----------



## Margariet

tombo said:


> There are several deals on RCI with AI PP'sthat seem like good deals. As long as you pay the AI fee at least 30 days in advance the AI pre paid fees for 2 for the week are  only $1182 at Aventura  Palace, Aventura Cove, Cancun Palace, Cozumel Palace, Moon Palace, Sun Palace, the Vallarta Palace,  the Beach Palace Wyndham Grand, Isla Mujeres Palace Wyndham Grand, Playacar Palace Wyndham Grand , and the Xpu-Ha Palace Wyndham Resort, . This does not include any bonus dollars. The exchange fees are only about 7 TPU's.
> 
> There are a lot of other all inclusives that are more expensive. There are also many non all inclusives that look great like all of the Grand Mayans. There are more impressive gold crown resorts in Mexicothan I can even sort through.



How about the resorts Tombo mentioned? We have been all around Baja and Yucatan but we haven't stayed in any RCI resort in Cancun or Riviera Maya recently. How are the ones with RCI? I'm also interested in Le Blanc in Cancun and Casitas Royale, Seaside Suites etc. Particularly the smaller ones - cause I don't want another Pueblo Bonito experience - and the ones which are not AI or do have a better than average AI. Thanks !


----------



## mikenk

Lots of interesting choices. Here are my thoughts as we alternate between Cabo area, Cancun area, and Puerto Vallarta area as our vacations of choice.  All of the locations have one common theme - friendly, happy, unassuming people who like us. However, each area is quite different and have their own charm.

We like to stay at five star resorts with all the amenities (including golf); we also like to explore local towns; we don't like tourist spots; we do like fine dining and exploring restaurants; we never rent a car as in our opinion taxis are easier, less stressful, and easily affordable.

My wife does not golf either; we really like to always take another couple with us; it is fun exploring Mexico with another couple and often the guys can play golf while the women do the massage / spa or shopping thing.

Cancun area:
Personally we don't like Cancun but we do like Playa. As such, we prefer staying in Riviera Maya area; Playa restaurants are excellent; The ocean is very clear; For a first time, this would be a nice area as the historical ruins are near. The terrain is flat jungle. Overall, this whole area seems a little too touristy for us - but we still go.

Cabo area. 
We actually prefer San Jose area to Cabo. Excellent restaurants and lots of mingling with locals; Sunday night with the Mexican families in the Church square is great. Lots of great golf courses in the area. Terrain is more mountainous desert; water and beaches are great.

Puerto Vallarta area.
This is our favorite. We prefer to stay in Nuevo as extensive resort amenities are important to us. We have no problem with Taxiing into Bucerias or Puerto Vallarta on a whim. IMHO, the restaurants in this area are the best of the lot; Sunday evenings on the Malecon (any evening actually) are great fun. The terrain is mountainous Jungle; the water is not as clear as the other locations. 
A hint: if you do go to this area, consider this as a restaurant for your anniversary evening; we went last year on Valentine's day - very memorable evening.
http://www.lekliff.com/eng/theplace.php

Mike


----------



## siesta

I would love to say I told you so, but it would be to easy. 

I think you are with rci, if so PBSB is an excellent choice. secluded feel on the peaceful pacific side, but a convenient free shuttle ride away from the action on medano beach. But you have received some excellent advice and anywhere you go that was mentioned should provide you and your wife with a wonderful experience. happy travels.


----------



## tombo

siesta said:


> I would love to say I told you so, but it would be to easy.
> 
> .



Feel free to do so. My son has convinced me that I was missing places I will love because of the threat of crime, which as many have said can and does happen everyhwhere I currently travel on vacation.

The whole reason I was involved with the whole safety debate was because I read up on Mexico soo much to decide if I was going to pay for my son to honeymoon in Mexico or not. I came here to discuss the danger and violence I had read about with the people who travel to Mexico the most. That was not the wisest move lol. I think I might be safer in Tijuana wearing a t-shirt that says "Tourist with Cash" than posting on the Mexico thread that I think Mexico is too dangerous to visit. :rofl: 

So yes now many can rightfully say I told you so and put their weapons away. I come in peace. 

Thanks so much for all of the advice. Every web site has great reviews. Every location has fantastic pictures. Everyone has their favorite resort/location. I have narrowed some out but it is still so hard to pick one location, and then to pick one resort in that location. The great news is that I have a year to make up my mind. The bad news is that as soon as I confirm a resort and book air fares the question of whether or not I picked the right one will start nagging me. 

For me the thing I currently like the least about Mexico is that there are too dang many enticing destinations at too dang many luxury 5 star gold crown resorts, and ALL are available for exchange.


----------



## am1

Mazatlan is a good choice.  At the El Cid resorts you can pay for all inclusive for 24 hrs.  I did that about once a week.  Buffet and al la cart included.  Too many other great places to do it for the whole week.


----------



## mikenk

tombo said:


> For me the thing I currently like the least about Mexico is that there are too dang many enticing destinations at too dang many luxury 5 star gold crown resorts, and ALL are available for exchange.



Actually, we are somewhat of a sinister group; this is the way we are punishing you by sending more info your way than your old brain can handle.

Seriously, that is what makes Mexico so great for so many of us. It is close with plenty of diversity for repeating, great resorts, friendly people, interesting culture, great weather. For the first time, it really doesn't matter where you go - but I will bet you catch the bug of wanting to return and explore. It is an addicting part of the world.

Mike


----------



## patty5ia

Palace Resorts are a great deal in an exchange - you won't be disappointed!  Cancun and Playa del Carmen have the most resorts, but the PV (actually Nuevo Vallarta) Palace is wonderful, too.  No need to rent a car in either place. Have fun!


----------



## buceo

This is a win-win for the OP.  The pressure is on us.  If the OP has anything less than a great time, we're toast. At that point another thread could be started and the other camp can then join in.  Though the odds makers in Vegas have us well ahead.  

We'll look forward to your decision and even more so your report when you get back.  

BTW you can see the whale sharks much closer than Holbox, they've been found between Islas Mujeres and Contoy (though wild animals so they decide) hence they are much more a tourist attraction now, an easy day trip.


----------



## MuranoJo

Yes, the pressure is on.  Just wanted to add my own fine print:           Note: Positive experience is not guaranteed if visitor agrees to take a timeshare presentation or tour.


----------



## pjrose

muranojo said:


> Yes, the pressure is on.  Just wanted to add my own fine print: *Note:  Experience is not guaranteed if visitor agrees to take a timeshare presentation or tour.*



I think we can guarantee that it will surely be an experience!  We just can't guarantee what KIND of an experience


----------



## Carol C

Margariet said:


> How about the resorts Tombo mentioned? We have been all around Baja and Yucatan but we haven't stayed in any RCI resort in Cancun or Riviera Maya recently. How are the ones with RCI? I'm also interested in Le Blanc in Cancun and Casitas Royale, Seaside Suites etc. Particularly the smaller ones - cause I don't want another Pueblo Bonito experience - and the ones which are not AI or do have a better than average AI. Thanks !



Le Blanc Spa in Cancun is spectacular. I've not been to the other ones you mentioned. Le Blanc Spa is affiliated with Palace Resorts even though it doesn't have "Palace" in its name; it is AI but worth every penny, especially if you can get the RCI discount on the AI for two for a week. Le Blanc Spa will give you the smaller, more personal boutique (but luxury) experience I think you're seeking.


----------



## Margariet

Carol C said:


> Le Blanc Spa in Cancun is spectacular. I've not been to the other ones you mentioned. Le Blanc Spa is affiliated with Palace Resorts even though it doesn't have "Palace" in its name; it is AI but worth every penny, especially if you can get the RCI discount on the AI for two for a week. Le Blanc Spa will give you the smaller, more personal boutique (but luxury) experience I think you're seeking.



Thanks! You understand what we are looking for! I'm gonna put Le Blanc Spa on hold.


----------



## tombo

Margariet said:


> Thanks! You understand what we are looking for! I'm gonna put Le Blanc Spa on hold.



If you are going to confirm LeBlanc, do the PP-AI Leblanc on RCI. PP stands for pre-pay because to get these prices you have to pre-pay for the AI more than 30 days before you arrive. The PP-AI price at LeBlanc for the week for 2 people is only $1700 to $2000 depending on the dates you travel. If you reserve the AI Le Blanc through RCI (which is the regular price), it costs $3000 to $3500 for the week. 

I have looked at Le Blanc myself. Trip Adviser travellers ranked it number the  3 All Inclusive in the world in 2011. That is pretty impressive.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-cAllInclusive


----------



## MuranoJo

pjrose said:


> I think we can guarantee that it will surely be an experience!  We just can't guarantee what KIND of an experience



Yeah, I knew after I posted I should go back and qualify that one, and I just did. Even though posters were relating positive experiences and recommendations, I guess it's too much to expect that my message could be interpreted accordingly.  Never leave anything to interpretation.


----------



## tombo

Everyone is being so helpful. If I was retired and could take 2  weeks in a row off I would spend one on the east coast and one on the west coast. Even with 2 weeks I would STILL have a hard time choosing which east coast location/resort to visit and which west coast location/resort I would pick out of the hundreds I think I would love.

I have been getting some PM's from people who don't want to post their preferences on this thread because they feel like the fans of the other coast will be insulted and talk bad about the resort/region they suggest. I appreciate the PM's very much as I have appreciated the posts here that are available for everyone. Everything has been read to help me choose. It has helped me narrow down my choices, but no matter what I choose I will always second guess my choice. I think that I would enjoy Cancu, Cozumel, Riviera Maya, Cabo, Puerto Vallarta, non all inclusives, all inclusives, the mega resorts, the small comfy resorts, the couples only resorts, the family friendly resorts with activities, the resorts in towns, the resorts in the jungle, etc, etc,etc..............

 I have NOT decided anything for sure yet but the east coast is closer, has cheaper air fares, and has shorter travel time which is making me lean that way for my first trip. Please don't shoot me if you love the west coast as I still might go to the west coast, but I am thinking East coast at the moment.

Several of the people PM'ing me and posting here have suggested Cozumel. I love to snorkle which is supposed to be great all over the Island and more than one person has said that Cozumel still has the Mexico feel. They said it is easy take the ferry over to the mainland and travel to the ruins, to Cancun, to all of those location I would want to visit if I travel to the east coast. 

Asking for opinions as there is no correct answer. 

Cozumel has several fans. From the Cozumel posts and PM's Cozumel sounds like it would work for us. I do have some concerns though. Would the Island have enough to do to make it a destination? I have been to Cozumel years ago and as best I remember we did the whole Island in a day. We rented a vehicle and drove all over the Island to the ruins and to the Naked Turtle Bar on the back side (if it is still there). Ate at Carlos and Charlies. I remember the snorkelling as great at the National Park. Would I be better staying in the Maya Riviera region or Cancun and going to Cozumel for a day as that is enough time to spend on the Island? Would my wife be asking what else there is to do after a day or 2? She actually enjoys relaxing on vacation and staying atthe resort more than me, so it might actually be me asking what else does Cozumel have after a day or 2. The best part is that some of the Cozumel resorts appear to have snorkeling right in front of the resort which I love to do several times a day. Many resorts in Cozumel are walking distance from town which is nice to not have to get a cab or rental car. I also like the ocean sunset from Cozumel better than the Sunrises (too early) from the mainland. Cozumel is sounding good from the Cozumel advocates but I do have concerns if Cozumel is actually a great day trip from Cancun or the Rivier Maya, or the location I should choose as my  home base and destination for my week.

Then there is Cancun. Staying in Cancun is busy and crowded, but there are plenty of busses to everywhere, lots of tours to everything, and more fine resorts than one could ever stay in. There are lots of resorts, restaurants, shopping, and more to do than we could do in a week in Cancun, not counting trips to other locations. From a home base here there are a lot of things one can do with a cheap bus ride or cab fare. Yes it is Americanized, but I can get to the "real" Mexico by bus or rental car. I can walk up the beach to see and explore other resorts. I can swim in the ocean right in front of my resort. It is close to the cheapest flights, (Cozumel air fares are higher). We love pretty swimmable beaches and Cancun has those to view from the balcony. However no snorkeling here that I know of. I know we wouldn't be bored in Cancun, but out of the 3 locations would it be the best place to spend most of our week and EVERY night?

Finally there is the Riviera Maya area where my son stayed. It is in the jungle (we like nature). The resorts are mainly huge and landscaped well. Each resort is a destination and you can spend a whole week here. The downside is you are mainly at your home resort. No walking to town, to shopping. I think some like Aventura Palace have snorkeling in a private lagoon, but unlike Cancun the beaches in this area are rocky and not swimmable. To get anywhere from the resorts in this area is a trip by cab, rentalcar, or bus. You can't even walk to the resort next door in most cases because it is too far. Some have said depending on your location it can be a LONG walk to the nearest pool or restaurant from your room. It is a long cab ride from the airport and back. A lot of the week will be spent at the resort in this area because unlike Cozumel and Cancun there are no close places to walk to or grab a cab to. Solitude and space seems to be the best part of this area. My son went to Tuluum and to Xel-ha, but didn't go anywhere else for the week othe than Aventura and he loved it. 

Each has advantages. Each has disadvantages. So if I stay on the Yucatan Peninsula should I choose Cozumel, Cancun, or the Riviera Maya? As I said there is no correct answer for all, but perhaps someone could help me determine the best choice for our first week long trip. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Catira

I prefer to stay in the Riviera Maya area because this way we are close to either Cancun or a ferry ride over to Isla mujeres or Cozumel. But, if transportation might be an issue for you, than Cancun is probably easier to get around on either city bus or taxi. We usually go to a resort that is not all inclusive, because we enjoy eating out in Playa del Carmen and taking a stroll down the shops in the evening.


----------



## buceo

Personally I wouldn't stay on Cozumel unless you scuba dive, which I do and I stay on the island when diving (beats getting an early ferry over).

Stay in/near Playa del Carmen (aka Maya Riviera) & transportation is easy (resort shuttle) or cab rides are short & then not too expensive.  Playa is a great tourist town. Our beach just on the north of Playa is excellent, some snorkeling there too.

We like Cancun for what it is, all the conveniences, great restaurants, great stepping off point to the rest of the Peninsula, local buses that run continuously. Cancun is a place "people love to hate" but is is very popular for a lot reasons.


----------



## Catira

buceo said:


> Personally I wouldn't stay on Cozumel unless you scuba dive, which I do and I stay on the island when diving (beats getting an early ferry over).
> 
> Stay in/near Playa del Carmen (aka Maya Riviera) & transportation is easy (resort shuttle) or cab rides are short & then not too expensive.  Playa is a great tourist town. Our beach just on the north of Playa is excellent, some snorkeling there too.
> 
> We like Cancun for what it is, all the conveniences, great restaurants, great stepping off point to the rest of the Peninsula, local buses that run continuously. Cancun is a place "people love to hate" but is is very popular for a lot reasons.



We have visited Cozumel only once and went to Garrafon park. At that time, the hurricane had wiped out most of the reef there. Is there another area we can snorkel at that you would recommend? Thanks.


----------



## buceo

Catira said:


> ...Is there another area we can snorkel at that you would recommend? Thanks.


I guess that ?is for me, sorry my snorkel info is only 2nd hand.  Diving is all the water time I need.  Last trip ('10) to Coz I stayed here, BTW Aldora is great to dive with and Cozumel is world class diving.  Anyway, people were snorkeling right in front (no beach) at night with lights and were seeing a lot.  The concrete walls are encrusted.  They even see sea horses there, so I've been told.  I've seen two sea horses diving near Playa, but not at Cozumel for me, they are uncommon.


----------



## malyons

buceo said:


> Personally I wouldn't stay on Cozumel unless you scuba dive, which I do and I stay on the island when diving (beats getting an early ferry over).
> 
> Stay in/near Playa del Carmen (aka Maya Riviera) & transportation is easy (resort shuttle) or cab rides are short & then not too expensive.  Playa is a great tourist town. Our beach just on the north of Playa is excellent, some snorkeling there too.
> 
> We like Cancun for what it is, all the conveniences, great restaurants, great stepping off point to the rest of the Peninsula, local buses that run continuously. Cancun is a place "people love to hate" but is is very popular for a lot reasons.



+1 on Playa. You're obviously at no loss for opinions here, but I've stayed in Playa and Cancun the last 2 years (westin lagunamar and royal haciendas) and would suggest looking to see if Royal Haciendas is available (can you trade through II?)  There is no AI option there that I'm aware of, but we found that even if we ate out for lunch and dinner (whether at the resort or elsewhere) we didn't spend as much as we would have for an AI and it freed us up to venture out and try some local restaurants (of which there are many)  We like that sort of thing so AI doesn't make as much sense for us, and with that as a premise, the Royal Haciendas is my favorite timeshare resort we've ever traded into.  they have a free shuttle that will get you into town in about 15 minutes, and everything is walkable from there.  cab is about $8-$10 if you don't want to work on their shuttle schedule.  Ferry is available to take you over to Cozumel if you want to visit and/or dive.

I'd be happy to share an extensive description of the resort and things to do, including restaurants if you decide on Playa.  Just send me a PM, it's in an excel file that I could e-mail you or paste into a message back.


----------



## BoaterMike

Catira said:


> We have visited Cozumel only once and went to Garrafon park. At that time, the hurricane had wiped out most of the reef there. Is there another area we can snorkel at that you would recommend? Thanks.



If you opt for Cancun or Playa you have Puerto Morelos located approximately halfway between the two resort areas.  This is one of our favorite snorkel spots.  Tour operators take you to several places along the reef.  They may also offer a trip to the fresh water ceynotes.  

One benefit to staying in the Playa area is that you can also go to Akumal or take the ferry to Cozumel.  Both have snorkel opportunities.  

BTW, Garrafon is located on Isla Mujeres.  Did you go there or Chankanaab which is the state park on Cozumel?  They are both ok, but we still like Puerto Morelos.   

I will also echo the other recommendations for Royal Haciendas just north of Playa.  

Mike


----------



## Catira

BoaterMike said:


> If you opt for Cancun or Playa you have Puerto Morelos located approximately halfway between the two resort areas.  This is one of our favorite snorkel spots.  Tour operators take you to several places along the reef.  They may also offer a trip to the fresh water ceynotes.
> 
> One benefit to staying in the Playa area is that you can also go to Akumal or take the ferry to Cozumel.  Both have snorkel opportunities.
> 
> BTW, Garrafon is located on Isla Mujeres.  Did you go there or Chankanaab which is the state park on Cozumel?  They are both ok, but we still like Puerto Morelos.
> 
> I will also echo the other recommendations for Royal Haciendas just north of Playa.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike.. you are correct it was Chankanaab. We went to Puerto Morelos last year. Have also visited Akumal as well as Yak Kul Lagoon, and Isla Mujeres. This year we were hoping to do something new this year. Have not tried the cenotes yet.


----------



## heathpack

tombo said:


> unlike Cancun the beaches in this area are rocky and not swimmable.



Some of the beaches on the Rivera Maya are not swimmable, true, but the beach at the Royal Haciendas is.  The beach itself is nice and wide and sandy, nice palapas.  In the water there is a rocky reef, but a good bit of nice sandy bottom with some nice sandy areas to enter and exit the water.  I swam every day in the ocean every day at RH.

Here is a photo of the beach taken from our room at the Royal Sands in Cancun.  This beach was admittedly way better there.  We were in Cancun during Holy Week, the resort was full, but it never felt crowded.






H


----------



## bjones9942

I'm going to be the LOUD voice for Mazatlan!  Mazatlan has a great many things to offer.  Great food, great people, three distinct areas to choose to stay ('north' - the Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay/RIU area, The Golden Zone, el Centro).  The beaches are excellent and go on forever.  I would suggest that you don't do AI in Mazatlan as there really are a lot of excellent restaurants.  For a special occasion trip I'd also suggest either Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay, or Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan.  PBEB is isolated in the far north of the area while PB Maz is in the Golden Zone [resort central].  If you want peace and quiet, PBEB is probably the best - and they have an hourly (?) shuttle to/from PB Maz.  There is also a fairly good bus system, and pulmonias are easy to find too.  Everyone says you need to dine at 'Te Amo Lucy's' - unfortunately they close during summer when I'm there 

I own at Costa de Oro, an older resort in the GZ, with a fixed week 28 (mid July).  I really enjoy being there in the off season as the resort is booked with locals and I can watch the Mexican family dynamic (It's not just mom, dad and a kid or two - it's grandma, grandpa, aunts, uncles, cousins, ....).  It's hotter than hades for a Washingtonian like me, but it's a nice change from cold/rain/overcast.

If you haven't done so already, I'd keep an eye on the Mexican forums on tripadvisor (watch out for the Maz forum - they're cult-like when it comes to their city!).  Use google to look for pics of the various areas you might be interested in (Mazatlan).  Take a while to weigh your options (Mazatlan).  I'm sure you'll enjoy whichever area you select (Mazatlan)!


----------



## Margariet

tombo said:


> If you are going to confirm LeBlanc, do the PP-AI Leblanc on RCI. PP stands for pre-pay because to get these prices you have to pre-pay for the AI more than 30 days before you arrive. The PP-AI price at LeBlanc for the week for 2 people is only $1700 to $2000 depending on the dates you travel. If you reserve the AI Le Blanc through RCI (which is the regular price), it costs $3000 to $3500 for the week.
> 
> I have looked at Le Blanc myself. Trip Adviser travellers ranked it number the  3 All Inclusive in the world in 2011. That is pretty impressive.
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-cAllInclusive



Thanks, Tombo! I have confirmed Le Blanc PP-AI for the special price of $1667 ! And I've got the special coupon for $1500 resort credit, available for spa treatments, golf, etc. It´s quite a good offer when you compare it with the other AI resorts. Le Blanc is voted no 1 hotel in Cancun on Trip Advisor as well so it must have something ... Good luck with your choice!


----------



## tombo

Margariet said:


> Thanks, Tombo! I have confirmed Le Blanc PP-AI for the special price of $1667 ! And I've got the special coupon for $1500 resort credit, available for spa treatments, golf, etc. It´s quite a good offer when you compare it with the other AI resorts. Le Blanc is voted no 1 hotel in Cancun on Trip Advisor as well so it must have something ... Good luck with your choice!



I though that you didn't get the $1500 certificate if you did the PP. Are you sure you get the $1500 and the PP price? Even if you don't get the $1500 certificate. it is a heck of a deal.If you get that to it is unbeatable. The resort has a ratio of one staff member to each guest. You have a butler on your floor. I have read reviews from people who stayed there and they are all impressed.They mostly said the food is fine dining quality and much better than typical AI. 

When are you going? Please post reviews when you get back in case I haven't confirmed yet. I have never been to a Trip Adviser number one choice worldwide anything. For the most part trip adviser reviews are on the mark from my experience. This has to be a world class experience. Let us know after you return. Congrats.


----------



## Margariet

tombo said:


> I though that you didn't get the $1500 certificate if you did the PP. Are you sure you get the $1500 and the PP price? Even if you don't get the $1500 certificate. it is a heck of a deal.If you get that to it is unbeatable. The resort has a ratio of one staff member to each guest. You have a butler on your floor. I have read reviews from people who stayed there and they are all impressed.They mostly said the food is fine dining quality and much better than typical AI.
> 
> When are you going? Please post reviews when you get back in case I haven't confirmed yet. I have never been to a Trip Adviser number one choice worldwide anything. For the most part trip adviser reviews are on the mark from my experience. This has to be a world class experience. Let us know after you return. Congrats.



Yes, you still can get it on top of th PP pirce. I can PM you the conditions if you want to. We are going at the end of November, beginning of December. I can't wait! I will definitely write a review but maybe it's too late then for your booking.


----------



## tombo

Margariet said:


> Yes, you still can get it on top of th PP pirce. I can PM you the conditions if you want to. We are going at the end of November, beginning of December. I can't wait! I will definitely write a review but maybe it's too late then for your booking.



Please PM me the conditions. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------

